# FS:Clearing out my old fish keeping stuff and making room for new things



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello All, I've got a whole bunch of stuff for sale. I've tried to get as much information about everything as I can. If you have questions please PM me or call/text me at 604-722-7285.

I would like to get these things gone asap so please make your offers but don't lowball.

thanks!

1 CF 4pin 24" Light - $10

















1/2 Bucket of colourful gravel substrate $10









Almost full bag of White/Black gravel substrate - $15









Full bucket of Natural Substrate $15









2 Bags of white PFS (Pool Filter Sand) Substrate - $15 each

I have a lot more stuff that I'll update as I comb through it all in my garage.

Thanks for looking.

Zeeshan


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Eheim Filter pads (BRAND NEW) Includes few extra ones as well - $15









Eheim Bio Media (BRAND NEW) - $30









Eheim Carbon Pads (BRAND NEW) - $15
Replacment Carbon Pads for Eheim Professional II Canister Filter - 3 Pack

Fluval Ammonia Remover - Brand New 3 Full Bags - $4









Fluval Bio Media - Two Full Bags Brand New - $ 5









Chlorine Remover- Two big bottles more than half full - $5









36" Light bulb - $8

















Dual Air pump - $15


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

pm sent love the Manzanita Wood Branches and pads


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Aquarium Decor Ornament/Cave (ceramic) - $5

















Misc Aquarium Ornaments/Decor/Fake Plants - $1 to $5

















Aquarium Space ship ornament/Decor - $5









Fluval 1 Filter - $10









Acqa Clear Filter - $15

















2 In Tank hanging mesh breeder - $10 for both


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Guess I'll be next in line for the manz branches


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daves reply showed up faster than any views did lol Some good deals on there


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I want the fluval 404, the pads and the 48" light


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

All PMs replied. 

I've deleted the sold items from the list.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank?


Its 36 wide 12 deep and 15 tall.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

All PMs replied to and list updated for the stuff thats been sold.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

List updated. Make me offers I want it all gone soon! thanks!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

BUMPPPPP..... Adding another piece of Drift Wood. Avount 13-15 inches long... asking 20 for it. thanks!!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bumpppppp.... Eco complete and 3m sand gone... I'll add more stuff tonight. Make me offers for what's on here!!


----------

